# Does Aluminum really clean rust off and polish chrome? Final answer:



## Jeff54 (Apr 18, 2015)

* YES! *

Most have heard and tried Aluminum on rusty chrome. I've read about it and tried on repop phantom bars and what? it didn't help. 

Ya suppose-ta take a 3" X 3" sheet of foil, wet it and give it the rub-a-dub. Recently I acquired a barn fresh 1955 Deluxe hornet and have been waiting for some Oxalic acid to arrive for bathing. However I figured I'd give the sheet of foil another try. Ah, it began to work a little but kept shredding. I went back to search the net, read this for probably the umpteenth time and discovered a part I'd missed. http://www.robertscycle.com/chrome-clean.html

Get a larger sheet and wad it so, I went for an 12" X 12", wadded it into a comfortable 3" ball and dipped in water. It made all the difference in the world. As it turns out; by wadding, it wrinkles and  those  become the scrub brush, scouring pad. The tighter the wrinkles the better it works. Takes a minute or two to get it working, and get a gray color begin to appear. I used 3, 3" X 3" sheets with little results but the wadded sheet lasted on both sides of the handle bar. Toward the end it eventually turned into a little finger sized wad, which was the end of that.

I should have taken a before shot of the right side because, it was twice or more worse than the left. It worked so well, I decided to get camera. 

Photoshoped a bunch of before, during and after pictures. Elbow grease not included:


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 18, 2015)

*aluminum foil*

here is more proof it really works well,adding a little chrome polish with the foil also helps a lot  on the really heavy rust, and don't give up on the heavy rust  i had some rims and a crank i thought had no chrome left on them but i kept adding a little chrome polish to the foil and that thick dark heavy rust just kept coming off


----------

